# lots of fish pics- need confirmation! : )



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

hello! need some confirmation on the fish below. : )









pic # 1 - i think its a melanochromis auratus (female?)









pic # 2- lfs told me this is a melanochromis johanni?









pic # 3- lfs told me this is a hongi? he has a rich dark purple with black stripes and has yellow on his tail and top fin? tryed to get a better pic but he's a litle camera shy.. : )









pic # 4- lfs told me hes a yellow labidochromis?









pic # 5- lfs told me this is a rusty cichlid? i swear he was orangy to yellow when i bought him now he has a purple tone to him... wierd..









pic # 6- just got this guy today, hes beautiful! lfs told me this a aulonocara peacock? hes the biggest fish in my tank and even the little guys are picking on him......moved some decorations around, i'm hoping i can keep him....









pic # 7- heres a group shot of my fishys! the red one, i was told is an african jewel cichlid
and the 2 blue/purple ones i'm not really sure , i've had them at least a year now and everytime i look at them they change colors sometimes they look like my cobalt zebra other times they have black bars..??

any help would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

#1 melanochromis auratus female or maybe juvenile hard to tell the size.

#2 melanochromis johannni or cyanerhabdos tough for me to tell the difference.

#3 labidochromis hongi looks like a good bet maybe female or just subdominant

#4 labidochromis caeruleus (yellow lab)

#5 iodotropheus sperengae (rusty) is a fair bet, looks a little enlongate to me but could be the picture.

#6 sciaenochromis fryeri

#7 red one is a jewel, 2 blue ones? Center one looks kinda like a cynotilapia white top hara, other one???


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Last one looks like an Scienochromis freyeri.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Disregard my discription of the blue ones in the last photo. The other thread has more and better pictures and I put in my two cents there.


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

yeah you've guessed pretty **** accureately!!!
thats a lovely blue ahli too! such nice fishes


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

#1 i'm pretty sure its a melanochromis auratus.

#2 i think he might be your second chioce - cyanerhabdos. still hard to tell because those 2 look simillar.

#3 not sure about this one from the pics in the profile, but i sure hope so, they are amazing, hard to tell, hes pretty small still.

#4 yep, i agree - labidochromis caeruleus (yellow lab)

#5 under what can i find the profile of iodotropheus sperengae (rusty)?

#6 so hes a sciaenochromis fryeri not a peacock  - lfs said they had the females also, should i trust them now or what?? cause i was really considering buying a gal pal for him????

wow i have to say i love this site, everybody is so helpfull! thanks a bunch!

i've always had fish but never cichlids, they are by far the best!

Thanks Jenn :fish:


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

> #5 under what can i find the profile of iodotropheus sperengae (rusty)?


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=707


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

May I ask how big this tank is? This combination could be pretty explosive as they mature...


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

they were just moved to a 35 gallon pentagon corner tank 30 l x 15 w x 21 h.

before they were in my coffee table tank which was a 30 gallon but i found they were too stressed with the banging everytme i put somthing on the table, and with the light being underneath it was just not pratical- i also i had algea problems from the light being so close to the bottom of the tank.

i have a 90 gallon wih 5 fish: 3 blood parrots, 1 acei, 1 colbolt zebra - i could move them too this tank but these fish are very big between 5- 6 " not sure what to do about this..... please help! i want my fish to be happy ! :?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

They will definitely not last in the 35 for long. The 90 would be good... Probably will want to move the blood parrots to the 35 and keep all the African cichlids together.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

The #3 doesn't look like a hongi to me at all. The stripes don't appear to be very pronounced and it looks quite a lot like an acei to me. Is anyone else getting this? I don't have any experience with hongis, but my acei look strikingly similar to it. :?


----------



## mezzy (Jun 1, 2006)

Picture 3 doesnt look like a hongi to me either.
It may be some kind of hybrid and the rusty doesnt look like quite right to me but it might just be the picture


----------

